

StumbleUpon sends more traffic to US websites than Facebook - jamesjyu
http://gigaom.com/2011/07/05/stumbleupon-unseats-facebook-traffic-driver/

======
friendstock
how is this possible? I don't know anyone who uses StumbleUpon... do you?

